
HTML5 Boilerplate went 1.0 - niyazpk
http://paulirish.com/2011/html5-boilerplate-went-1-0/
======
Pewpewarrows
While I don't use HTML5 Boilerplate directly (just a heavily modified version
of it that fits better into my web project templates), the skills I picked up
from and learned from it have been invaluable. Thanks guys, and congrats on
the 1.0 release!

